# Anyone grow Switchgrass in IL, IN, OH, KY?



## Indiana Biomass (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking for switchgrass that has been established for conversion to biomass products. Please contact [email protected].


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Whats it pay and who is stuck with the trucking? Personally I know of no one in my area that messes with that. If its to dry for corn or beans, its gets planted to alfalfa, if its to dry for even that, they put a pivot on it and back to corn and beans.


----------



## Indiana Biomass (Sep 9, 2009)

There are a couple of options here. One the producer deals with everything...that gets about 60 dollars per ton from the pellet maker and a 45 dollar a ton gov't payment, 2008 farm bill plan.

the other option is go through a broker and get about about $75-$80 a ton and the broker takes on the shipping (based on 100 miles), but as owner of the switchgrass, which is now the broker, gets the gov't subsidy.

Right now the switchgrass market is really unknown where it may go, it has to stay in the area of coal in the beginning, which is 70 dollars per ton at the most, but that is my opinion at the moment and the electric company gets carbon credit money, which may help. 
Also, the electric company should save on scrubber work and cleaning, which should save them money and keep coal plants going, by burning cleaner. That is the hope.

Midwest switchgrass yields will probably be 6-9 tons per acre. They are better in the south. It takes awhile for the yields to grow, hence the government money. To be honest, no one knows where this is going but I thought I would ask if anybody is growing on this forum. Thank you.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

why don't you take any kind of hay as many hays are readily available for $105/ton delivered? That way a producer could sell cheap hay for biomass and good hay for a high end market.


----------



## Indiana Biomass (Sep 9, 2009)

Production Acres said:


> why don't you take any kind of hay as many hays are readily available for $105/ton delivered? That way a producer could sell cheap hay for biomass and good hay for a high end market.


Good Question...If the conversion plants will take it, it should be fine. Right now the industry is still trying to sort itself out as tests on biomass continue and different plants have different rules. I am a producer that has just started selling what little I have, but the buyers are few and between. I think TN has a plant opening in Dec? MO has one now, as does CA, and FL...per USDA. More may come on line in the near term...I just have to keep watching. I figure if no one wants to transport I could do that with my trailers like I do my hay and maybe make a few bucks.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Just a question out of curiosity. What type of switchgrass do you grow, Blackwell or Alamo or another variety. What is best for use as hay production if a person can't find a broker ?


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

> I think TN has a plant opening in Dec? MO has one now, as does CA, and FL...per USDA. More may come on line in the near term...I just have to keep watching. I figure if no one wants to transport I could do that with my trailers like I do my hay and maybe make a few bucks.


Where could I find information on who is buying in MO? I searched USDA and didn't find anything. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

